# Hahaha, the face



## DramaDork626 (Oct 2, 2005)

I was assigned to take pictures at the role playing gamers society charity event "Fight a Knight" and I was lookin at the pictures later and this guys face cracked me up.


----------



## ShaCow (Oct 2, 2005)

haha.. i think he needs to change his underwear


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 7, 2005)

maybe its because he's impaled on a 4 foot pipe


----------



## seven (Nov 2, 2005)

^^ hahahaha. I got a good laugh out of that. Funny capture.


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 2, 2005)

lol. still makes me laugh looking at it now... hahaaahaa


----------

